# Where to live in Ciudad Juarez



## jblimato

I'm an early-twenties young professional from New Jersey, USA that will be relocating to the area to work in one of my company's manufacturing plant (American company) in Ciudad Juarez (in the southeast side of the city close to the Abraham González airport).

I've never lived outside of New Jersey so I don't know much about the area in general aside from research I've been doing online. 

Basically, I'm looking for any advice on where to live in Ciudad Juarez that is not extremely far from my job.

I'd most likely be living by myself so safety is important to me, but it would also be nice to live in an area that has restaurants, some nightlife and things to do and that doesn't require driving far. Basically, I don't want to live in the middle of nowhere. I'm half hispanic and speak fluent Spanish so getting by with Spanish isn't an issue for me.

Does anyone have any advice on where to live in addition to other advice that would be good to hear for someone new to the area? 

Thank you all!


----------



## perropedorro

Good that you've got an open mind about this, but Juárez is still unstable, although more recent reports suggest a fragile peace. Because of the violence, any Mexican with a border pass and enough money, the middle class and above, abandoned the city about 6 years ago and moved to El Paso. You also might consider that housing in El Paso is quite affordable compared to either coast, with lots of single family dwellings going for $100-150K, and 2bd apartments for $700. Not like the astonishing disparity that exists in the other border twins, San Diego-Tijuana.


----------



## jblimato

Thank you for taking the time to reply! I was also looking at El Paso. Considering I'm working near the Juárez airport, it seemed to me that I would be crossing at the Ysleta/Zaragoza crossing (I think?), which would mean I should probably live on the East side near there. 

Do you have any recommendations on where to live in this part of El Paso?


----------



## perropedorro

Never lived in El Paso, just passed through many times, so I don't have much of a clue. Moving to a new place it's a good idea to get some temporary digs for at least a week or two while you scope things out, make sure that when you commit yourself to a lease or mortgage it's somewhere you really want to settle in. You might even chose Juárez if you hear things have calmed down enough. I'd suggest a hotel with weekly rates or try airnb.com , which features reasonably priced B&Bs, short term apartment/house rentals. Best of luck on your new job and town


----------



## TundraGreen

jblimato said:


> Thank you for taking the time to reply! I was also looking at El Paso. Considering I'm working near the Juárez airport, it seemed to me that I would be crossing at the Ysleta/Zaragoza crossing (I think?), which would mean I should probably live on the East side near there.
> 
> Do you have any recommendations on where to live in this part of El Paso?


If it were me, I would live on the Mexican side of the border. Having to cross the border twice a day doesn't sound like fun to me. I have just passed through Cd Juarez numerous times, but never spent any time there. But I know I could find a place I would like if I were to live there. The advice to rent short term and check out the scene seems like good advice to me.


----------



## ojosazules11

We have a forum member from Ciudad Juarez, who hasn't posted for a while. But she has a blog and you might be able to contact her through that. She has lot of positive things to say about Ciudad Juarez, and from her blog it sounds like it's changed a lot from what seemed to be nearly a war zone atmosphere several years ago. If you Google "real housewife of Ciudad Juarez" you will find her blog. Her name is Emily. She might be able to give you advice about what neighbourhoods are safer, where to avoid, etc. Good luck.


----------



## jblimato

Thank you everyone for your replies! I really appreciate it!

I will definitely consider living on the Mexican side and try to find Emily's blog.

Thanks again!


----------



## elsonador

I am in Juarez 3 times a week sometimes more. What some have said is true to extent many left during the "war" but guess what many if not all have returned. El Paso cannot replace Juarez for any real Mexican. Food is tastier, people are friendlier, everything other than electronics and designer clothing is cheaper! Gas prices are tethered to El Paso prices to prevent people from going to fill up in The US.

You don't want to live on the east side of El Paso, it's boring and crime ridden in certain parts. 

As for housing near the airport, no there is none that is considered 'safe' or 'nice' if you will have a vehicle (which you must because it is not a walkable town) you should check out homes for rent in the Campestre neighborhood, not sure what your budget is but there are some very nice houses there and the community is gated. There are many new housing developments going up as well. Check out Keller Williams Juarez on Google.

Again Juarez has issues but it's Mexico and every part of the country has issues. There are plenty of luxury SUVs and cars driving around Jtown these days both with Texas plates and Chihuahua plates. Don't look for trouble and use common sense you'll be fine. avoid the far west side of the city and the Valle de Juarez...if you travel to Chihuahua City you should only go during day light hours. 

As for bridges Zaragoza is one of the busier bridges as is Bridge of the Americas as it is free also known as el libre by locals, I tend to use the Santa Fe bridge en el centro as there is hardly ever a long wait.


Juarez has seen lots of private investments over the past two years, you may be surprised. But again there will be a massive adjustment period....good luck!


----------



## jblimato

Thank you so much for your reply!


----------

